# American Big Brother Club



## OrngSumb (Aug 15, 2008)

Alright straight up simple.
Discuss or moan and groan about the American Big Brother TV show.
Who do you like this season?
Who do/did you want gone?
Where is the banana suit?!

Rules:
1. Discussion must pertain to the AMERICAN Big Brother. Sorry Brits.
2. I know people who go and read spoilers for the show. Don't spoil it unless in SPOILER tags.
3. If somebody disagrees with you don't go and make a huge fight out of it like the houseguests did on Keesha's birthday.

Leader/Owner:
OrngSumb

Co-Leader/Owner:
Zim Del Invasor

Members:
MewXCharmeleonXEevee


----------



## ZimD (Aug 15, 2008)

Yaay you did make it. Houseguests I want to win, in order:

1. Dan
2. Memphis
3. Renny
4. Michelle
5. Ollie

I hate the rest though.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 15, 2008)

The only houseguest I would like to win is Renny.
It used to be Steven but he's gone now and no use in wanting him to win.
I hate everybody else.
Mostly Dan.
He may be from my state but he is my mortal enemy that homophobe.
Read his bio on www.cbs.com if you ever have the chance


----------



## ZimD (Aug 15, 2008)

He doesn't specifically mention his opinions at all on homosexuality or homosexuals so...

But yeah I don't agree with his opinions, except that he wears black well, but I like him anyway because of his personality.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 15, 2008)

What about his strategy?
I think it's gonna turn around and bite him.
If he keeps playing weak and then whip out being a strong player people are gonna be all "LIEK OMGZ WE NEED TO GET HIM OUT!!!!11!"
Not the best way to play the game imo


----------



## ZimD (Aug 15, 2008)

He has been trying a bit more lately, if you haven't noticed. He's going to gradually show that he is a strong player. By the time he does it'll probably too late. At least I think so.


----------



## Lili (Aug 19, 2008)

Can I join? I'm happy that they booted Libra. *stabs random picture of Libra* I mean, who leaves their five-month-old twins and then decides they'd rather go on a vaction to Hawaii for two instead of getting a letter from home?

And also, on the site where you can watch the guys and girls live(I forgot what the site's called), they've been talking about how April might be pregnate.

I loved Steven at first. After they booted him I started liking Renny. I like Michelle, but at times she scares me. Especially when Libra traded her leotard for the vaction.


----------



## OrngSumb (Aug 19, 2008)

Yep you can join.

I hated Libra. She would moan and groan about EVERYTHING!
Though the whole vacation things was understandable.
I would so need a break from 5-Month old twins and hell Hawaii here I come!

I hate that they kicked Steven out but he kinda dug himself into it. He didn't try and apologize to Jessie. He just left.

On the CBS fan forums the spoiler people call Michelle "Manchelle". I agree lol.

And what's up with April and Ollie?
Everytime the camera isn't on them they are screwing each other's brains out.
And Ollie is the preacher's son for Christs' sake! (whoops pun?)


----------

